# CH Farleys D OFF LIMITS



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey Guys:

Wanted to post a brag.... My red puppy Farleys D Off Limits aka Lochlann, finished his AKC championship from the puppy classes. He finished his championship on October 13th. 

attempting to post his winning picture.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Congratulations! I enjoy seeing your beautiful dogs.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Gorgeous puppy. Congratulations.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Congratulations and what a stunning puppy.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

As always, your dogs are beautiful. His name should have been "Eye Candy".


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Congratulations! He's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Just, WOW! Fast track to CH for every reason. He’s breathtaking.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Wow! Gorgeous boy in structure and just look at that blazing red color. Beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Congratulations, I love seeing these guys finish.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Congratulations Terry! He is lovely!


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

Gorgeous! Nice to see Alan,too!


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Congratulations, beautiful boy!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Beautiful! Congratulations!!


----------



## BabetteH (May 1, 2019)

Wow, he's beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Just wanted to thank everyone for the wonderful comments on Lochlann. He is a beautiful boy and fun to live with. Want to bring him back out for his Grand Championship after my second knee replacement. First one is 5 weeks along now. Hope the second one will be out of the way in February. Miss showing my own dogs!


----------

